

Flint: A better alternative to Square? ($3M Funding) - nns1212
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/09/flint-a-new-mobile-payment-app-for-small-businesses-picks-up-3m-from-storm-true-ventures/?grcc=33333Z98ZtrendingZ0

======
nicholassmith
Wait, you want me to let someone take a photo of my card? There's definite
potential there for a exploit, I don't even like handing people my card to use
a chip and pin reader.

------
nns1212
Considering it does not require any additional hardware, I believe it is
easily scalable.

What do you think?

